# How long does it take for a baby betta to grow?



## Goldie2nd

So I was wondering how long does it take for a baby betta to loose it's stripes and start showing colors and for it to grow?


----------



## gemsbok

From hatching to adulthood, about three to four months.


----------



## Goldie2nd

Wow ok so three to four months wow. Ok. Great to know thanks.


----------



## TheMCP

Goldie2nd said:


> So I was wondering how long does it take for a baby betta to loose it's stripes and start showing colors and for it to grow?


Mine started to show color in less than a week and has probably tripled in size since I got him about two weeks ago, but I think he's nowhere near done growing, doesn't have full color yet, and was probably on the more mature side of the ones they sell as "baby" when I got him.


----------



## gemsbok

Goldie2nd said:


> Wow ok so three to four months wow. Ok. Great to know thanks.


That depends on how old the betta was when you got it, though. I doubt you bought your baby the day it hatched.


----------



## Goldie2nd

Well I don't know how old it can be. It has horizontal stipes and is sort of silver like color.


----------



## gemsbok

This might help you figure out how old it is: http://www.bettatalk.com/fry_growth.htm 

It lists age as it relates to size.
http://www.bettatalk.com/fry_growth.htm


----------



## Goldie2nd

Huh it seems it is about four weeks old dang that's small.


----------



## TheMCP

gemsbok said:


> This might help you figure out how old it is: http://www.bettatalk.com/fry_growth.htm


Ah, helpful, thanks. I think mine was about six weeks when I got it 2 weeks ago. It's now somewhere between 8 and 9 on that chart, and has excellent color coming in.


----------



## gemsbok

Goldie2nd said:


> Huh it seems it is about four weeks old dang that's small.


Sounds really cute.



TheMCP said:


> Ah, helpful, thanks. I think mine was about six weeks when I got it 2 weeks ago. It's now somewhere between 8 and 9 on that chart, and has excellent color coming in.


No problem.


----------

